# working with a torn MCL



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Anybody with knee reconstruction experience here?

I will know for sure next week, but I think I tore my MCL (again, after 25 years). Knee is unstable and leaning inward sideways (giveaway). I can walk, but in a certain guarded way, especially down steps. Has anyone had this and decided to hold off on surgery to clear their plate? I'm thinking about living with a brace for a while since I can function (no running, though). I'll definitely will clear it with the orthopoedic guy first.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I always say "You are your own best doctor", meaning the doc can't feel what you can. If you think you are okay then go ahead, but be very aware you could tear things up in your knee. If it is unstable it might not be hard to damage the meniscus. If you ever feel like you are walking fine, then BANG something gets in the way and the pain hits level 7, then it is time to get it fixed, before you tear it up anymore. 

An MRI and Catscan should tell what is going on. Brutal surgery either way.

One of my friends blew his ACL and it took three trips to the doc before they would finally even check. He was walking and riding his bike around still, but unstable.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Some of the new braces made now are fantastic, but costly. Very stable with little or no sideways movement. A neighbor waited almost a year before having his done, but I would imagine the severity of the injury may have a lot to do with the timing

Now you will have to remember " down with the bad up with the good" meaning when going up or down stairs. Going down bad leg first, up good leg first. Those of us with bad knees know this already, my knee needs to be replaced but that is not going to happen


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Never had to deal with that. Stop working and let it heal/get it fixed. 

You will come back. Work will always be there. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

rrk said:


> Now you will have to remember " down with the bad up with the good" meaning when going up or down stairs. Going down bad leg first, up good leg first. Those of us with bad knees know this already, my knee needs to be replaced but that is not going to happen


That right there is well worth the effort to remember!!:thumbsup:

I am currently dealing with a sore knee that is a result of catching my toe on a form stake a month or two back. At the time, it seemed like no harm, no foul, but it evidently resulted in some damage. At times feels like a knife in the joint.
Other times it seems fine.

Joe


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Railman said:


> That right there is well worth the effort to remember!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I am currently dealing with a sore knee that is a result of catching my toe on a form stake a month or two back. At the time, it seemed like no harm, no foul, but it evidently resulted in some damage. At times feels like a knife in the joint.
> Other times it seems fine.
> ...


Tore some cartilage, not fun. Get it cleaned out soon, if you let it go the torn parts will clump up and tear more cartilage. That was my mistake and arthritis has not helped.

As it gets worse it will just give out at the worse time possible.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I tore my meniscus last year while on vacation. I worked on it for a couple weeks, but had to be very careful. Luckily, we were working on a huge remodel with a low pitch roof. Steps were definitely the worst. I think the mcl surgery has a longer recovery. I was able to get back to work in just a week, although not at full speed.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Anybody with knee reconstruction experience here?
> 
> I will know for sure next week, but I think I tore my MCL (again, after 25 years). Knee is unstable and leaning inward sideways (giveaway). I can walk, but in a certain guarded way, especially down steps. Has anyone had this and decided to hold off on surgery to clear their plate? I'm thinking about living with a brace for a while since I can function (no running, though). I'll definitely will clear it with the orthopoedic guy first.


Get it done immediately - prognosis and recovery are much better. I've torn the crap out of both my knees at different times, and never got them operated on. Trust me, that's a mistake. 

Once you wait 3 months, you've about passed the window for MCL surgery working at all well. In the mean time, you risk having a chain of injuries to that knee, since it no longer has all the structural support it needs to hang together.

Meanwhile, since you knee is destabilized, your muscles have to take up the slack. Tighten those leg muscles up before the foot hits the ground, and it will help prevent further injury. It's going to tire you out doing it - that's the breaks. When your muscles fatigue, you have to take a break.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Never had to deal with that. Stop working and let it heal/get it fixed. You will come back. Work will always be there.


I agree. It's not like you're a professional athlete where your career depends on being able to finish out the season.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Railman said:


> I am currently dealing with a sore knee that is a result of catching my toe on a form stake a month or two back. At the time, it seemed like no harm, no foul, but it evidently resulted in some damage. At times feels like a knife in the joint.
> Other times it seems fine.
> 
> Joe


I'll just quote myself :blink:


Peter_C said:


> If you ever feel like you are walking fine, then BANG something gets in the way and the pain hits level 7, then it is time to get it fixed, before you tear it up anymore.


Typically it is the meniscus in the way, and you are tearing your knee up worse. Unfortunately I have fought with my left knee for all of my adult life. Broken the femur twice, tibia platue fracture in six place, and three surgeries.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> I agree. It's not like you're a professional athlete where your career depends on being able to finish out the season.


:blink: Really?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> :blink: Really?


Except for you.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> :blink: Really?


Yes. Really. Athletes typically have one way of making money so they must earn enough money in their career to sustain themselves for their entire lifetime. As a result, if they get injured they might not get a second chance to return to the sport. 

But as tradesmen, we possess enough skills to where we can stop working for any period of time, lose everything, and still reestablish ourselves in a very short period of time.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks all. Eval. is tomorrow. Hope he doesn't want an MRI, but probably.

"Down with the bad...." didn't seem to work for this leg. That's exactly where I think I made it worse and got the swelling...by stepping down too slowly in a weakened state. I was trying to isolate the pain (doooh!..found it). Should have rolled right along at a moderate pace. That seems to be working now.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

MarkJames said:


> Eval. is tomorrow. Hope he doesn't want an MRI, but probably.


Why wouldn't you want an MRI? That is the way to find out what is injured? A CT scan can be revealing too, and orthos will often request both. 

Unless, like many others, your health insurance sucks...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I dropped thousands out of pocket, even with good insurance. Not to mention lost wages over the last couple years. 

If I had no insurance it could have been Hell.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Peter_C said:


> Why wouldn't you want an MRI? That is the way to find out what is injured? A CT scan can be revealing too, and orthos will often request both.
> 
> Unless, like many others, your health insurance sucks...


I'm just hoping his clinical evaluation is enough to say an MRI is not required, just do x, y and z for a while.

I bought one of those high-deductible plans, so it's all out of my pocket.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> I dropped thousands out of pocket, even with good insurance. Not to mention lost wages over the last couple years.
> 
> If I had no insurance it could have been Hell.


Do you have a HSA (health savings account)? I'm seeing the light on starting one right about now.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

A few years back, my plumber had back issues. Ended up getting a laminectomy, but first went in to get an MRI. 
He has no insurance. He told them, "All I have is $500 cash"
He walked out an hour later with the slides.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

MarkJames said:


> I'm just hoping his clinical evaluation is enough to say an MRI is not required, just do x, y and z for a while.
> 
> I bought one of those high-deductible plans, so it's all out of my pocket.


I really wish we would redo our health care (Greed) in the USA and make it on par with the top European countries like Finland, Sweden, France, etc. *sigh*


----------

